# 1/32 scale Meng Me 163 finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some snaps of the finished Meng Me 163.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

You did a Bang Up job on the camo!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mengnificent!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Cajjunwolfman and John!


Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very impressive!!! Really realistic!
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Steve!

Overall this was a fun kit to build but I admit I did struggle whilst building the rocket motor...a lot of delicate parts in that assembly.









Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice. What is the little spinny thing on the front for, with a rocket powered craft?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It drives the electric generator.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool work as usual! That's an incredibly detailed engine. Hard to believe they crammed all that in there.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you PerfessorCcoffee, the rocket motor should be offered as a kit of its own since its so well detailed. I hated to close the fuselage up and bury that rocket motor inside but I very much prefer to have my models built closed up and ready for flight.

In this picture below a little more of the motor detail can be seen.










Agentsmith


----------

